# Aquaterra 3D background



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody ever have a Aquaterra 3d background. How deep are they, my tanks depth is 18 1/2 inches. Is it wide enough for one of the 3d backgrounds?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

brian519 said:


> Anybody ever have a Aquaterra 3d background. How deep are they, my tanks depth is 18 1/2 inches. Is it wide enough for one of the 3d backgrounds?


 That plenty wide enough, but on some models i think they can come out up to 4". They look good, but you do lose a couple inches of tank width overall


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> 4". They look good, but you do lose a couple inches of tank width overall


They do look incredible but thats the main reason I look away from buying one. Personally, with a 18" tank its just too much lost swimming space.

I guess what your stocking would be the deciding factor.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll have a solo Ruby Red Spilo in a 75 gal.

This is what I would like to get.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

With that species in that size tank, I can not say don't do it.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> With that species in that size tank, I can not say don't do it.


 your good to go man, they dont grow huge, but the bg does take up room, im looking to do that myself, im looking at a 200gal. looking to purchase one, but i would have plenty of room seeing that i have60inches to play with, yes it is a very deff. setup, but if i do get it its going to be hooked up.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This is my 266g with 3d. It's 32" deep and the bottom part of the background takes up 26" and the rest about 12". The background gradually widens from top to bottom. It's a DAS tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

african cichlids nice and they look like malawians lol same as mine


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> african cichlids nice and they look like malawians lol same as mine


They're Malawi.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea i see a few that i have in my tank


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

rchan11 said:


> african cichlids nice and they look like malawians lol same as mine


They're Malawi.
[/quote]

What is the name of the manafacturer of your bg, all I could find was aquaterra


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's an DAS aquarium. The background is part of the tank package. 
http://www.petstorefixtures.com/3DShow.html


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought they only deal with retailers or lfs instead of private buyers, or that's only the case for thse 3D tanks? (not the GNW aquarium)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

jp80911 said:


> I thought they only deal with retailers or lfs instead of private buyers, or that's only the case for thse 3D tanks? (not the GNW aquarium)


In a way, you're correct. "Pet O Rama" pet store is part of the DAS outlet and the DAS factory is near where I live and the pet store didn't mind ordering the tank for me. But they do sell 3d backgrounds for smaller tanks.


----------

